# How's Your Dog?



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

I know a lot of singlespeeders have dogs and this is mine. I was trying to take of picture of my fixie for another post and of course Gracie had to involve herself. When you have a dog like a Mastiff there are several ways you have to change your life. The first is slime. Mastiff's loose control of their jowls, and what starts out as saliva turns into this Ghost Busters slime; it is really remarkable and I guarantee if you see someone with a Mastif, they will have a slime rag.; they are also very messy drinkers. Further, because their head is table height, best not leave food on the table and walk away. They are the most lovable dogs on the planet. 

So, Hows your dog!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Those dogs are one of the best. They can get huge AND Lovable.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

My dogs Max (the bigger dog, a Boxer/Lab mix), and Mya (a small Shepherd mix mutt). They're just the happiest dogs i know. This is them waiting patiently for a walk.









Mya and Max playing when Mya was a puppy.


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

Mine loves water.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe someday I'll be half the man my dog thinks I am.









Best bikin' fishin' & drinkin' partner I've ever had the pleasure of hangin' with.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

No dog yet, but as soon as I get settled down and out of school I'm going to begin the search for a riding buddy. Hopefully a chocolate lab will be in the cards.


----------



## Non Crimen (Oct 22, 2010)

We also have a Mastiff (Bullmastiff that is). 10 months old and full of spunk. Now if I can only get to stop peeing on my Velocity Blunts lol.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Katie was rescued from a kill shelter at 8mos. old and can't imagine and act of such. She is an absolute delight, not to mention pro trail dog. It does not matter if there are 20 riders or solo she has an uncanny ability to know her surroundings. The going joke is when I lead rides that if I dropped dead Katie will get us out of here. She is Loved by all who know her.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I need another dog. She ran her course.


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

Sasha, my pit-mix partner in crime


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Justinbunyon said:


> Sasha, my pit-mix partner in crime


I bet she's loving the rides in your doorless scout. Glad you have a harness!


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Katie was rescued from a kill shelter at 8mos. old and can't imagine and act of such. She is an absolute delight, not to mention pro trail dog. It does not matter if there are 20 riders or solo she has an uncanny ability to know her surroundings. The going joke is when I lead rides that if I dropped dead Katie will get us out of here. She is Loved by all who know her.


Gracie was a rescue dog also. Her original owner left her in a yard and then moved away. She was discovered about 3 weeks later, covered in sores and 40lbs underweight. She was nursed back to health, but when we got her she was still very thin. In the last 5 months we've managed to put about 15 lbs on her. We figure it's our responsibility to make it up to her and she's just a sweetheart.


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

She does..in the summer she bee lines it for the scout and then its a virtual air-sniffing tail waggfest. Harness works great keeps her riding shotgun


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Justinbunyon said:


> She does..in the summer she bee lines it for the scout and then its a virtual air-sniffing tail waggfest. Harness works great keeps her riding shotgun


Yea, Max is the same way with my convertible Mustang.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

aka brad said:


> Gracie was a rescue dog also. Her original owner left her in a yard and then moved away. She was discovered about 3 weeks later, covered in sores and 40lbs underweight. She was nursed back to health, but when we got her she was still very thin. In the last 5 months we've managed to put about 15 lbs on her. We figure it's our responsibility to make it up to her and she's just a sweetheart.


Shelter dogs are the best. It's all i've ever and will ever have. They're just the most loving animals i've ever seen.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

henrymiller said:


> Mine loves water.


I love this photo!

--sParty


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Oakley the Alaskan Malamute - 15 Months

Izzy the Black Labrador - 3 Years

Diesel the Black Labrador - 8 Years

They all love to come out riding with me on the walkie dog but are still trail dogs in the making!...


----------



## Aweather (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's Agostini. Not sure if you can tell but he likes to follow close behind me... He's an australian shepherd who loves mountain biking.


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

not a singlespeed, but here is my dog


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

This is my boy Sampson. He was the sweetest dog you can imagine and I miss him more than I could explain. Go hug your dog now and tell them you love them. Go do it, now.


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Greyhound cross*

My 2 year old greyhound/deerhound cross will go all day but really enjoys getting up some speed downhill.

She will stand at the top of a climb and wait for me to get up there, thinking "what's taking you so long?"

She then sleeps all day.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I really want to take my dogs out on the trails however I have three (see above) and I daren't!

Any advice, or should I just do it one at a time and see how I get on?...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Just J said:


> I really want to take my dogs out on the trails however I have three (see above) and I daren't!
> 
> Any advice, or should I just do it one at a time and see how I get on?...


depends on where you live. I wont do it because the huge amount of rattlesnakes, cougars, coyotes, horses, deer, bobcats, etc out here that my dogs would be chasing after. I just take them hiking instead so i can have more control.


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

One at a time prob makes sense at first. Some easy trails where you can deal with the distraction of keeping a dog under control.

In the end its just a case of bite the bullet and go for it. My dog loves to ride in the bed of my truck. One day I just tried it. She loves to single speed because one day I just brought her with me...

I have found other trail users (bikers, runners, walkers etc) to be very understanding but am very careful of hunters and respecting their sport.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> depends on where you live. I wont do it because the huge amount of rattlesnakes, cougars, coyotes, horses, deer, bobcats, etc out here that my dogs would be chasing after. I just take them hiking instead so i can have more control.


We don't get many of them in these parts, I'm in the UK, I'm more worried about them getting lost on the North York Moors.


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have found other trail users (bikers, runners, walkers etc) to be very understanding but am very careful of hunters and respecting their sport.

especially as my dog is very fond of a chase. Deerhoud/Greyhound = Anything that moves is prey!


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

You'll be fine. I used to live in the UK and my old dog (Greyhound/Saluki) always came with me. 

England is so much more dog friendly than the US

just be careful of gamekeepers!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I think I'll give it a go with one of the labs first of all, the Malamute is a handful at best and is more likely to dig his heals in and not come back!...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my Golden Retriever, Daisy. I caught her napping, snoring loudly, with her mouth open on the couch the other day. Unfortunately she heard me and opened her eyes right before I took the picture.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

This is Leuca, the Sweetest jack Russell in the world, She is also a rescue, Don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Kayda....napping, having a cold one and chillin in the backyard


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

@icon149

nice collar. where did you find it?


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

Takoda, 2 year old Alaskan Malamute - hangin' at Sandy Ridge Trail, OR.










Takoda, On guard of the Niner at Knebal Springs, Mt. Hood.










Me and My Boy at the end of the Cold Creek Trail


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is our dogs: L to R - Rylee 10, Jessi 4 and Emma 10. All females

Jessi is our primary trial companion, she's all about the trail. She was able to do up to 20 miles, but in late September we came home to find her paralyzed from the waist down. FCE. 
http://brookeandyweitkunat.blogspot.com

We are rehabing her still and she is able to do about 10-12 miles, we still have months to go but she is almost back to normal.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

My friend Dillon, 13 yrs. old.. cooling down in the pool.

RIP Dillon... he passed this morning 2-13-11


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pedal-man said:


> Here is our dogs: L to R - Rylee 10, Jessi 4 and Emma 10. All females
> 
> Jessi is our primary trial companion, she's all about the trail. She was able to do up to 20 miles, but in late September we came home to find her paralyzed from the waist down. FCE.
> http://brookeandyweitkunat.blogspot.com
> ...


that's great that you are dedicated enough to spend the time and money to rehab your dog after that. I know it wasnt easy. Thumbs up to you man:thumbsup: 
Nothing i hate worse than fairweather dog owners. Some people are way too quick to give up when it gets inconvenient, so i always like to see when people actually step up and do what's right.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

growing up...
before
























a little older


----------



## Atomicbarber (Aug 21, 2010)

Heres my trail buddy. Her name is Wanda. I don't know what breed she is. I call her trashcan terrier because she looks like she was pulled out of the trash. Shes a great dog that can run all day. This pic was taken on Little Creek Mesa.


----------



## justonegear (Feb 16, 2008)

This is my friends dog....she pounds out 14-16 miles of single track and loves it.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are Ben and Katey, Border Collies:


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

Bella Dog she's a Boxer/Begal/Pit mix she shreds.


----------



## thegreatchiweenie (Mar 3, 2010)

*GU and CHOMPS are with me this week*









Here are my pups on my last lap at THE COOLEST 24 race last year. I'm in process of divorce, but I get the pups this week (and they are both sleeping under the covers in my lap right now).

ADOPT A PET. RIDE A BIKE. SMILE.
CUBBY, GU AND CHOMPS
http://www.thegreatchiweenie.com


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Chaco is getting up in the years [11 now], but still loves, loves, loves getting out on the trail. He's been a fantastic companion. Boxer/shorthair/pointer mix. The only thing he likes more than a bit of a trail run is chasing the frisbee.


From Minneapplepuss Fall Riding


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> Chaco is getting up in the years [11 now], but still loves, loves, loves getting out on the trail. He's been a fantastic companion. Boxer/shorthair/pointer mix. The only thing he likes more than a bit of a trail run is chasing the frisbee.
> 
> 
> From Minneapplepuss Fall Riding


Boxers are just nuts, my mix is about 6 and when i take him to the dog park, he's got way more energy than just about any dog there. Everyone thinks he's still a puppy. Maybe when he's 11 he'll act like he's 6.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Charly...
The Bernese Mountain Dog!


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

keene1 said:


> @icon149
> 
> nice collar. where did you find it?


Keene1

I got this collar in Switzerland, it is a traditional Appenzeller design (They wear it on belts typically). It comes from the North Eastern corner of Switzerland.

Not sure that helps you any but if you are even in Switzerland you can find them everywhere.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## treesmasher (Sep 27, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

marty_hd said:


> Charly...
> The Bernese Mountain Dog!


Great dogs, my parents have one.

BTW, i think this is the first picture of someone dropping an actual deuce on MTBR.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I got married last June and with that blessed event came this 13 pounds of joy. I was never much of a dog person but now I can't imagine life without her.

She was also a rescue dog.

View attachment 593784


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread has me grinning from ear to ear so I have to contribute. This is a horrible tiny cell phone pic but it's one of my favorites. I walked in the living room a couple months ago and this is what I found. My dachshund, Carl was stuck in this shopping bag like a baby seal. You'd have thought the end was near to see the look on his face! Never trust a guy who doesn't love dogs


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

We have three boys, Nigel is the newest addition and the only one that can chase the SS's.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i love dobies!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

marty_hd said:


> Charly...


You should totally submit this to https://thisisphotobomb.memebase.com/

Here are mine... the JRT doesn't get off the leash in the woods because he'd run down a foxhole & never be seen again. Turbo the Belgian Malinois is great out there, though...


----------



## treesmasher (Sep 27, 2008)

*Want one of those*

The Belgian Maliois in the picture is a beautiful animal.


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks icon 149

i'll not be in switzerland any time soon. 

never mind


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Love this thread. We're just about to get a rescue dog soon, and this is just the inspiration I need.

Keep the pics coming all!


----------



## kev1n (Oct 7, 2005)

This is Schafer, my 3 yr old German Shepherd.








[/url]
20080330-P3300223 by k.m.w., on Flickr


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

1 and a half year old Shiba Inu/ Pit Bull mix. such a lovable, energetic, crazy dog. I haven't taken her out on trails yet, but maybe one day...


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Here's 4 of our 6....
The slender Rhodesian is the fastest, followed by the Vizla, then the Cairn Terrier, then me, then the chubby Rhodesian.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to say that this might be the best thread that I have looked through. I love dogs and it makes me smile to see people who love their dogs.

Here are my two:

Molly, my yellow lab. She was dropped off and I took her in. She is the reason I got through highschool. She's the best friend that I have ever had. 
Glam shot!









And this is Teton, the German Sheppard/Boxer mix (7 months old). He was rescued from a shelter. I hoped that he would grow bigger (I love big dogs), but I like him for who he is now.
His ears don't always do that..


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Kid in race pose taking a dump looks like he's trying to hid. Smart kid.


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

marty_hd said:


> Charly...
> The Bernese Mountain Dog!


Ha!! Great pics!


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Best to let sleeping dogs lie..


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw a bike/dog leaash device in my LBS. I didn't look too closely at how it attaches (my dog has never worn a collar and never left my side) but just wondered if anyone has tried one?

Look like the dog would need to be impeccably behaved in order to be safe in which case why bother? But hey...I'm usually wrong. 

The Mrs' dog is a bit unruly so i could be tempted to try it out depending on how people have found these.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

keene1 said:


> I saw a bike/dog leaash device in my LBS. I didn't look too closely at how it attaches (my dog has never worn a collar and never left my side) but just wondered if anyone has tried one?
> 
> Look like the dog would need to be impeccably behaved in order to be safe in which case why bother? But hey...I'm usually wrong.
> 
> The Mrs' dog is a bit unruly so i could be tempted to try it out depending on how people have found these.


I use this type of dog/bike leash:

https://www.walky.co.uk/walky-dog-range.html










It works great for me, I use it to walk all three of my dogs, (1 x Alskan Malamute Dog (40kg), 1 x Labrador dog (30kg) and 1 x Labrador ***** (20kg)) sometimes at the same time. Believe me when I say that none of my dogs are impeccably well behaved in any sense of the descriptive but the way in which the leash is damped helps keep them in check and me on my bike most of the time!

The only gripe I have with the walky dog leash is that the rope on mine frayed and had to be replaced but that was more to do with the fact that I was using the leash on 3 dogs instead of one!

I can't recommend one any higher, go out and do it, your dog will love you more for it!


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

The good life........


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Surfdog93 said:


> The good life........


Ridge backs?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The big one is "Bert" , the little one is aptly named "Little Dog" , 9 pounds of fury.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

keene1 said:


> Ridge backs?


Yep, though the one on the left is "ridgeless".


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll Need A Bigger Cog And A Lot Of Downhill To Outrun This Mutt. 

My Cheap 1st Ss And I Love It. Ss at least 10 hrs a week. Love Ss And Will Be Ss Until I Can No Longer Ss And Have To Use Gears Again. 

Thinking Of Adding Niner Carbon Fork Now (it'll Barely Raise The Front End 1/2") And 29er Frame Can Come When I Can Afford It.

NOT SURE IF MY PICTURE WILL SHOW UP OR NOT. STRUGGLING WITH THIS THING.


----------



## ocie (Nov 16, 2010)

My dog, Eva, a German Shorthaired Pointer "rescue" dog. She's perfect


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I like seeing the dogs. Seeing the shepherd with the long coat brings back memories, as my neighbor had one in germany before his hips went out.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

My dog is bad. She turned 7 yesterday and we made her a cake and sung her Happy Birthday. She opened her presents and then took a nap. Then she got up, moved from the lovseat to the sofa, and took another nap. Lazy Bi*^h. I wish i where her.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

this guys the only one that sticks around when its colder then -20c (-4f)


----------



## TobeyToe (Mar 30, 2011)

My mutt. Everyone says he looks like an ewok.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks everyone for the pictures of the dogs. Being away from home in college, I miss my dogs more than anything. Last fall I had to put my dog to sleep and seeing how everyone loves their dog has brought back all the great memories I had with my Murray.

This was my Murray. He was a 15 year old German Sheppard/Basset Hound Mix. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

This is before I started SSing but still a great shot of Charlie Cheswick on his way to his favorite ride Hewlett's Gulch.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

it's great to hear all the rescue stories... my wife and i are very involved in rescue here.
virgil (RIP):









rocco:


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

It is great that there are so many rescue dogs here. My previous dog Joni (RIP) was found nearly starved to death and rescued by the Southern States Rescued Rottweilers organization.
She was the perfect dog, except for the fact she decided never to be hungry again. You could take the food out of her jaws, she was that gentle, but she was persistent in her quest for chow.














































Man I miss her.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

Older pic of my pup Briko leading out the ride.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3916900952


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> This is before I started SSing but still a great shot of Charlie Cheswick on his way to his favorite ride Hewlett's Gulch.


i think it's funny that you put a disclaimer in for your derailleur!  
:band:


----------



## SpringBranchSingleSpeedy (Apr 2, 2011)

This is Savanna the chocolate Lab
...and Clyde the Catahoula


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

jwood70 said:


> thanks everyone for the pictures of the dogs. Being away from home in college, I miss my dogs more than anything. Last fall I had to put my dog to sleep and seeing how everyone loves their dog has brought back all the great memories I had with my Murray.
> 
> This was my Murray. He was a 15 year old German Sheppard/Basset Hound Mix. May he rest in peace.


I'm tying to imagine that meeting that ended well and produced Murray; to a non dog it must have been amusing..


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

aka brad said:


> I'm tying to imagine that meeting that ended well and produced Murray; to a non dog it must have been amusing..


Oh, for years we joked about it. From the day he came home until the day we laid him to rest, he was the butt of many jokes. But he was the best friend any kid can ask for growing up. But He was a funny looking beast.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is Sasha, our Bernese/Pyreneese cross.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

oh yes


blantonator said:


> Here's a video of my dog Zoe at Fountainhead park in in northern virginia


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

Luna, our Labrador Retriever.


----------



## great_big_abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> it's great to hear all the rescue stories... my wife and i are very involved in rescue here.
> virgil (RIP):


Coolest dog pic ever?

I don't have a pic because I'm not currently at home, but I have a 7 yr old Golden Retriever named Rusty. He gets pretty bad skin allergies in the summer (probably because he loves to go swimming and his long coat takes a while to dry) so I just had him shaved. So now instead of being a rust coloured long haired dog, he's a cream coloured short haired dog. Took a few days to get used to it.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

thegreatchiweenie said:


> View attachment 593646
> 
> 
> Here are my pups on my last lap at THE COOLEST 24 race last year. I'm in process of divorce, but I get the pups this week (and they are both sleeping under the covers in my lap right now).
> ...


Awesome pic !
Glad you get the valuables.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

There are some beautiful dogs in this thread, and my heart goes out to the people that posted dogs that aren't with us any longer.

This is my man Frank plotting an escape from my truck:










Here he is on a recent trip to Colorado:


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

*my shiba inu is always happy to see me..*

Dog are the best..


----------



## southernbrad (Jan 22, 2010)

*My husky crosses*

Here is my two husky crosses, Dakota (on the right) loves bikejoring with my singlespeed, although she can be a little cheeky. Georgia (left) is still a little young to do the bikejoring, although she is training up on the scooter. They do not ride off lead (or harness, line etc) as the husky in them normally takes over and they do their own thing.


----------



## system-f (May 15, 2009)

Here is my crazy, JerryLee. This was after a long day at the lake. JerryLee loves to ride in his bike trailer or ride along side the bike almost as much as he loves getting the ball.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Jake the German Shepard Huskie mix. He was the best friend I've ever had......miss him every day.


----------



## lwebber60 (Aug 13, 2008)

April Sunshine, aka "Ape", in her element, damned if she didn't love the snow... and mountain biking till last year.

Had to put her down yesterday 

Now I'm bumming


----------



## melindaregner (Jul 16, 2011)

*Me too..*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> Shelter dogs are the best. It's all i've ever and will ever have. They're just the most loving animals i've ever seen.


Never saw a dog loving water like this one. So adorable!


----------



## zlrider (Jul 4, 2011)

The best niner, my dog "Nine". His personal best is around 32 miles with us on single speeds.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Boxers are just nuts, my mix is about 6 and when i take him to the dog park, he's got way more energy than just about any dog there. Everyone thinks he's still a puppy. Maybe when he's 11 he'll act like he's 6.


Nope Boxers never stop wanting to play, one of the most fun dogs to own.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Wish I had the energy of this little one...


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> Nope Boxers never stop wanting to play, one of the most fun dogs to own.


Agreed! My boxer Zuki


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

Not a SS'er .....yet XD. But here is my 4yr old Sheltie Mya










And maggie who grew up with me, lost her a couple days ago :sad: Lab/Sheppard Mix


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Belmont" was abandoned at Belmont Park parking lot (San Diego) at 7 weeks old. Pic taken at 10 weeks old:










Wife & daughters adopted him through a friend of a friend, while I was off backpacking the PCT. My Father's Day present, I guess.

Hope he feels like joining me for rides when he's old enough.


----------



## steelisreal4130 (Jan 31, 2007)

This is Merckx. hes only 4 months old but he loves to play outside. He actually gets along pretty well for a little guy. i think he will be awesome on short rides when he gets older.









This is Chai. she is part Vizsla and loves to ride. we go out on 20+ mile rides and she is still chasing sticks at the end. the best riding partner i have ever had.


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

I've got a few to add :thumbsup:.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

*The Duke*

He just took up with us one day. Good companion for running or riding. Not a pure singlespeed dog however. He actually has two speeds: wide open and asleep.


----------



## melindaregner (Jul 16, 2011)

*Hey...*



misterdangerpants said:


> I got married last June and with that blessed event came this 13 pounds of joy. I was never much of a dog person but now I can't imagine life without her.
> 
> She was also a rescue dog.
> 
> View attachment 593784


She's a Boston Terrier, right? Looks like one.


----------



## melindaregner (Jul 16, 2011)

*Dog Lover*

I really love dogs. I have pomeranian and border collie and they are so adorable.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

When I get a good job and the GF and I get a house I'm going to push for a rescue English Mastiff or Ridgeback Red. I want a buddy so bad.


----------



## SpartaSpartan (May 22, 2008)

Here are my two guys. Tony is a 6 yo black lab mutt that showed up on a farm and hung around until we took him in. He'd been dumped in the river and had some trust issues, but he's a sweet, gentle dog.


















Chevy is a 7 yo miniature schnauzer. He was a wedding gift and is really a big baby, but you couldn't ask for a better dog when you want to take a nap or are sick.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

All mine are DEAD!:cryin:

So, here's my friends dog! Ruger! He's a good ride buddy, and he always greets me with a smile.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

random walk said:


> "Belmont" was abandoned at Belmont Park parking lot (San Diego) at 7 weeks old. Pic taken at 10 weeks old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy 1-year birthday this month:


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is Moses, he's a german shorthair / Aussie shepherd mix. He's a bit crazy.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't have a 4 legger at the moment but the post reminded me of the old George Carlin skit "HOW'S YUR DAWG? HOW's YOUR G'ddam DAWG?"

<sorry couldn't resist>


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

My Border Collie, Lady, showed up at my front door 4 years ago as a lost pup. I posted Craigslist, signs in the neighborhood, called vet offices, nothing. This dog is the love of my life who has been on many mt. trails, lots of kayak trips, loves travel anywhere, protector of those around her and absolutely fearless in a fight. She got into it with a coyote and while she was bitten numerous times, the coyote ran off with blood running down his face. A quick trip to the vet with some antibiotics and all good. Fyi, coyotes are damn strong fighters so keep your dogs away. My gf teases me about how I love my dog more than her...a evasive answer works...lol.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

FROZENSS said:


> this guys the only one that sticks around when its colder then -20c (-4f)


*Absolutely beautiful photo!*


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Ginger hasn't seen the trails yet, but we are working towards them.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

honns said:


> Ginger hasn't seen the trails yet, but we are working towards them.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ginger's one cute pooch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

Our dog *Scooby Don't*.

Still a puppy at about 6 months of age....


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Tilda


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've posted mine before, but this is such a great thread, here are some extras... 

We have a roomate now, so Indy (old Jack Russell) has a new buddy named Marley. Turbo the Malinois has also taken a liking to cuddling with the cat on her bed...


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

jimx200 said:


> My gf teases me about how I love my dog more than her...a evasive answer works...lol.


"Honey, if you start rolling over and spreading your legs every time I scratch your tummy I might be persuaded to change my priorities."


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*here's my little buddy girl.*

chillin' after a ride.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Angie the Mastiff and Yukon the Lab (Mix). Both pound puppies, both awesome dogs. Angie should be a linebacker, we were playing last night and she forgot to turn. Took me right down and I was braced for her! Never had them biking except on lead around the block.
I think this pic is when we first got her, she was only about 110lbs. She's a nice 125 now.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Neighbor in my wife and my first apartment just left her outside when she was three months old and they couldnt afford the rent anymore - Pit Bull Terrier. After two days my wife just brought her in the apartment and said she was ours. I guess I owe my wife pretty big.
Here she is as a pup








[/URL][/IMG]

Two Years







[/URL][/IMG]

Doing trail work - 4 years old








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

